# Do i have Hashimoto's ( Anti TPO - 648) ?



## arvin (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello All,

I am 28 year old male, two weeks back i was diagnosed as hypothyroid with below blood work results.The doctor(GP) had prescribed me synthroid (50 mcg), i want to know if the below Anti TPO levels means i have Hashimoto's (the doctor had no opinion on it - she wants me to be on synthroid for 8 weeks ).

*TSH - 31.66 mIU/l*

*T4 free - 9.1 pmol/L*

*T3 free - 4,2 pmol/L*

*Anti TPO - 648 IU/mL*

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hashimoto's is very likely, but cannot be confirmed without an ultrasound and biopsy. You should have an ultrasound.

Do you have any symptoms? Movement in thyroid- related blood work takes place over 6 to 8 weeks so you shouldn't have more blood work any sooner, but I think that u/s is important.


----------



## arvin (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for your opinion .. is the Anti TPO levels this high normal for hypothyroid .. the reference range stated it to be <= 5 ..

I do have hypothyroid symptoms like dry skin, IBS, weight gain , lethargic , less hair density .


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, any time you get TPO levels that high, you really can't call it normal. Do people with Hashi's and other issues have numbers that high regularly? Yes. Mine were in the mid-700s. But, people who have thyroid cancer also have numbers that high. Thyroid cancer is generally not aggressive, but it is more aggressive in men, hence your urgent need for a ultrasound.


----------

